# White stars



## Diizzybear (Jul 5, 2012)

Can any 1 tell me the sex of this white star it's 9 weeks old and I can not tell


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a boy.


----------



## Diizzybear (Jul 5, 2012)

Ye that's what I was thinking but I have another boy same age but you can tell with him he is huge and big red bit round the head


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

All I know is that is one super cute little chicken! Adorable pics!!! Love the curiousness in the 2nd pic.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My first response was male but after closer look I would say female. Wasn't that helpful - not!?! Lol


----------

